# Escambia River Last Night



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

My wife and I went last night on the Escambia. We ended up with six. Here is a pic of the largest one. My youngest son volunteered to be in this pic. This one made the old shimano sing.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

*attachment*

forgot attachment


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dammit son


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

lol nice pic. Did you get a weight?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Started to swing back through there and go with you. Just too tired from my weekend trip. Glad I did get to see the results.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I started to put the weight on my post but I noticed there are some weight bashers on here. Sbarrow knows the weight he saw it on the scales. I would like to see what some of you guess and then I will give the weight.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

67.5??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn son all these giants just ah rolling in, you did much better than us, 
So how big was he? And did you get him on rod n reel? With all these monsters rolling in we aren't going to bash your weight


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn Fisheye that's one hell of a guess. that fish weighed exactly 68.2. You much of been hiding in the bushes LOL.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

What the heck two state records caught in less than a week and neither weighed in for a record, must have been on a bush hook but still a awesome fish.

All we got to do is beat the 55lber from yellow river to put Escambia river back on the record books.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

If River Roach goes at night it's gonna be Rod n Reel!!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice Cat, and gotta be proud of your son gettin' in the pic. Nice to have those drags scream and do their work, then make you proud too, eh! :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that's huge nice catch!


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I've fished in Alabama most of my life I didn't realize the Florida state record was so low. I filleted a state record.i feel I can get another one this size . One of the other ones we caught last night was 46lbs. I am going to beat the Florida h n l record this year. I didn't realize what it was.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so how far up the river ya gotta go to get these guys? cotton lake, mystic springs, bluff springs......quintette ???


----------

